Ask HN: Recent Grad, What should I know before applying to a job - mraza007
======
ggm
* A hell of a lot of work in ICT is not following the design goals you were taught. its ok to call it out, but you have to be prepared for some initial shocks on this. If you want to do it by the book, be prepared to say so up front and find your employment choices narrow. Equally, don't settle for bad.

* A hell of a lot of work in ICT is about people. Your people skills are going to count for a lot. If you skipped the group work, be prepared for a shock: you need to know how to work in a group.

* People want to know you have outside interests so the "I was lead scout in my school" thing is not un-important but it when it comes down to it, it got you looked at, it didn't make the job.

* Whiteboard coding is a traaap. Run away. "do this at home and then report back" is better. 3 days coding with the group is maybe best.

* If you haven't been applying yet, you are (to some extent) late. You need to be applying NOW. You should have been applying months ago.

* As a former manager, I routinely expected new hires from uni to move on inside 18 months. It sucks. but its normal. Don't feel trapped. Lovely if you stay and fit, but many don't. The mistakes you make in a first job from uni can be left behind by moving on. Your first year is learning how to work.

~~~
mraza007
Hey just curious what's ICT sorry not familiar with the term but thank you for
providing the advice

